# tee spring design launcher



## beckyt (Nov 15, 2017)

Has anyone uploaded their designs to tee spring lately? I have a question about their design launchers horizontal/vertical crosshairs. Is the horizontal crosshair across the chest? their print area is 17.9" length and the horizontal crosshair looks higher than the middle of that area.

i am unable to screen shot it but if you go to their launcher and click on the design area, the crosshairs will come up. 

Thanks, Becky


----------

